# Angry shopper kills five puppies after one bit him at shop in China



## buddyrevell (Nov 13, 2013)

Revolting. And people did nothing to stop the psycho.

Angry shopper kills five puppies after one bit him at shop in China - NY Daily News


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

:crying: :crying: :crying:


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I read that as well, why do people stand and look and do nothing, poor little pups


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

jaycee05 said:


> I read that as well, why do people stand and look and do nothing, poor little pups


I would thank for a few reasons - one is that in China most people do not have the concept of animals being creatures which suffer and feel; and they don't care about them except in the sense of what monetary value they have (not unlike puppy farmer and a lot of BYBers here).

And the other thing is - if he's gone off the deep end after a nip from a tiny puppy, who's to say that he wouldn't become violent towards anyone who tried to intervene.

If his girlfriend has any sense, though, she'll dump him like a shot!.


----------



## buddyrevell (Nov 13, 2013)

I'm actually kinda confused now. I was reading more about the subject and found this article saying that only one puppy was killed:

Chinese Man Beats Puppy to Death at Market » The Epoch Times

And this article mentions two chinese sites as sources, unlike other news reports. In one of those sites there's a video where we can see that the incident hit the TV News, including two other pictures:

Tencent QQ

I tried to translate those two sites with Google, but didn't get much from it.


----------



## buddyrevell (Nov 13, 2013)

Sorry. I repeated my post because the previous one took to long to appear, so I'm editing this.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Horrible, shocking, appalling.

Right or wrong, I would have intervened, it isn't something I consciously think about. I saw a man go to kick his dog (long story) the dog appeared to be used to it and avoided the kick but in doing so swept the guy's other leg causing the man to fall to the ground - as the guy got up he started raining kicks in, he managed one or two, but I saw red.

I ran with Duke as fast as I could shouting on top of my voice at the guy to stop. As he looked round at me (he was a very big guy), it was at that point I thought I'm going either get a load of verbal off him or he will take a swing at me.

By this time I was face to face with the guy and he went all meek and mild, total opposite to what I was expecting and I simply talked to him about not kicking his dog. The dog was a 9 months old EBT puppy. The dog's crime was he wanted to play with Duke and kept looking back for Duke.

On holiday in Cyprus a women kicked a cat, I said hey is there any need for that. Doubt she understood English, but she knew I was flaming annoyed. I know other Countries don't have the compassion for animals that most English people do, but I couldn't witness cruelty and ignore it.


----------



## korrok (Sep 4, 2013)

sskmick said:


> Horrible, shocking, appalling.
> 
> Right or wrong, I would have intervened, it isn't something I consciously think about. I saw a man go to kick his dog (long story) the dog appeared to be used to it and avoided the kick but in doing so swept the guy's other leg causing the man to fall to the ground - as the guy got up he started raining kicks in, he managed one or two, but I saw red.
> 
> ...


I remember when I was only about 19 or 20, I was out walking my dog when I saw a middle age guy with his wife out with their black lab, I guess about 300 metres away? The dog stopped causing the lead to pull, and he kicked and punched the dog several times while his wife looked on perfectly calmly. I saw red, ran towards him and screamed at him "HEY! WHY DON'T YOU PICK ON SOMEONE YOUR OWN SIZE YOU PR***!"

He proceeded to start screaming at me and the two of them started to follow me home, shouting at me about how they were going to get hold of me alone and stuff like that. I lived in a small village at the time and knew they would likely not dare since my dad was well known, but it was pretty freaky at the time. People like that are utterly awful "human beings" through and through.

Turned out the next time I saw the pair of them was on the bus and they just gave me a dirty look and quickly looked away.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

It amazes me in any animal or child cruelty cases ,that the women who are with these men seem to accept whatever happens, and the poor animal or child suffers, something seriously wrong with some people


----------



## DogManDan (Oct 28, 2013)

seems to me he wanted to impress his gf... BF: imma surprise her with how i luv dogs, imma patt this pup here to show her how cool i am" then pup bites him... true colors was seen! i hope that girl would dump and report him to the authorities asap !!


----------



## buddyrevell (Nov 13, 2013)

jaycee05 said:


> It amazes me in any animal or child cruelty cases ,that the women who are with these men seem to accept whatever happens, and the poor animal or child suffers, something seriously wrong with some people


Don't know if you had a chance to read it, but in my second post I linked to an article with a different version of the story, saying that the girlfriend stopped the psycho from hurting a second puppy. I wasn't able to figure out which is the true version of the incident, but it was a display of cruelty anyway.


----------

